# cannot boot after installing gnome?



## wxsabi (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello all,

I have a MacPro 5,1 | 500GB SSD | dual Xeon 5690 | 32 GB RAM | Nvidia GT 210

I installed FREEBSD 12 with no issues, then I installed Gnome3 Xorg and enabled it in /etc/rc.conf and added proc to fstab. now boot process hangs and all I get is this:









						IMG_6756.JPG
					






					drive.google.com
				




you can see the  last line is what happens when I press CTRL - T

it used to hang on the "apple USB host controller" line, but I added 'set hint.bwm.0.disable=1' at bootloader and I got a few line further, now I have no idea what to do. Any clues would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Wxsabi


----------



## D-FENS (Jun 7, 2019)

Try just pressing RETURN.
Sometimes the login prompt is burried in other messages appearing in the console after it.
It should show the login prompt.

Why does gnome not show? First try to login in the console and analyze if Xorg is installed and configured properly. From the console try the command `startx` and see what happens.
There could be different reasons why Xorg does not start. You may be missing necessary packages. Is your graphics driver installed? Is your Xorg configuration ok? `startx` should show if this works.

Here is the documentation about graphics: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics
First you have to load your graphics driver. When it works, make sure Xorg is configured correctly. This can be done with the command `Xorg -configure` which will create a default configuration file in your home directory. Move it like this:
`mv /root/xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf`

If it does not work, check out your `dmesg` output and /var/log/Xorg*.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 7, 2019)

wxsabi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a MacPro 5,1 | 500GB SSD | dual Xeon 5690 | 32 GB RAM | Nvidia GT 210
> 
> ...


Try boot -v at the loader. 
Also there was an option rc_debug="yes" in /etc/rc.conf to track down issues. Obviously that's moot until you actually get init to that stage.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2019)

Take things step by step. On FreeBSD assume that everything you install needs to be configured before you can use it. So, configure X first, then enable Gnome.


----------

